# mackems



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You jammy fucking bastards [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I assume it finished 1-1?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They scored in the 94th minute [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Shite goal as well :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And again against Spurs.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I know,4 points chucked away. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've finally looked up the meaning of this word.

'Mackem' refers to both the people of Sunderland and their accent.

It is worth noting that there is a small but noticeable difference in pronunciation between the accents of North and South Sunderland, for the word 'something' it is not uncommon to hear a Mackem speaker from north Sunderland use 'summat' whereas a south Sunderland speaker may often prefer 'summik'.

To people from outside the region the differences between Mackem and Geordie accents often seem marginal, however it is usually noted that the Geordie accent is more macho; this is especially the case between the younger generations of North East England, but there are many notable differences.

Joe (so now I know)


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,

I would just like to add to your post by saying that i am passible south sunderland and i say "something" the correct way..! so possible the imformation you have is incorrect 

Thought i would add this to your knowledge database :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Debz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would just like to add to your post by saying that i am passible south sunderland and i say "something" the correct way..! so possible the imformation you have is incorrect
> 
> Thought i would add this to your knowledge database :wink:


Hello Debz

I personally don't have a knowledge database in the sense you suggest. I used Google and would expect some credence in what they write. I would like to add that I've often seen what appears to be the derogatory use of the word Mackem on here, made by North East members, which prompted me to find out exactly what the word means.

The wording in my post is a copy and paste  from Google and not my interpretation of the vernacular. Google didn't say it was 100% endemic in that part of the world; I understood from my search that the referrence in the Google database referred to it as a characteristic of the area. Maybe you should contact Google and correct their mistake.

Hope that helps :wink:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't have a capital M Joe :wink:


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for your explanation Joe, the North East is no different with other areas, people do adjust their spoken ways to what they wish.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Doesn't have a capital M Joe :wink:


In what context does the word not have a capital M? Can you show me the syntax to support your opinion? or is it simply that you used a lower case 'm' in your heading. If I was from Sunderland I could take offence at the way you use the word to express a low opinion of people from that region.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Debz said:


> Thank you for your explanation Joe, the North East is no different with other areas, people do adjust their spoken ways to what they wish.


That is true but has no relevance to my post which was simply to explore the meaning of the word and ultimately understand why the word is used to mock people from Sunderland.

Joe


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Joe,

would you care to try searchenginewatch.com to see if the relevant answers are the same ?

Sorry but just having a bit of a wind up with you, all in the name of fun.! but it is fine that you seam to have such an interest in the north east lingo so to speak. A friend of mine was so intrigued by the Sunderland/Newcastle split and the different vocabulary that is used. He is from Birmingham and now has the book of magpies v mackems which he thinks is wonderful ?

Hope you have a good day Joe 

Debz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't have a capital M Joe :wink:
> ...


There is nothing to warrant a capital in any context [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

[smiley=book2.gif] Internet not responding at the moment :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Andrew

Still knocking machems are you? :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Debz said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> would you care to try searchenginewatch.com to see if the relevant answers are the same ?
> 
> ...


Debz, don't be sorry. It's only friendly banter.

I'm from the North East and one of my favourite comedians is Bobby Thompson (The Little Waster)...now there's a character and an accent to wrestle with. I'm surprised you haven't realized I'm on your side.

You have a nice day, too.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

*searchenginewatch.com*

Search for 'machems' 
*We're sorry. We did not find results for your search.
*

Google has never let me down :wink:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> *searchenginewatch.com*
> 
> Search for 'machems'
> *We're sorry. We did not find results for your search.
> ...


Spelling is the key, mackems. Look HERE


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

It may be a good thing that we are typing on here and that is how we seam to understand each other, maybe? it would be a strange converstation?

Or it may be that as we are from the North-east and have different expectations of how specific words should be said or written.

either i like the way i talk, and believe me i do talk loads n loads n loads


----------

